# Roommate is negative and judges me...



## froyo (Oct 24, 2012)

So my college roommate and I are friends. The thing is, she's very judgmental and negative.

For example, I'd come in the room and she'd be there, and she wouldn't say a single hello/acknowledgement. Same goes for when she enters the room/leaves. I'd always try to be cheery and say "Hi!" or "See you."

When we're in the room, it's dead silent. She NEVER initiates the conversation, and when I make light talk, she puts me down. Her tone always has a self-righteous attitude to it. 

She also seems to get angry whenever it appears I study more than her. I'm taking a heavy load so I'm frequently at work. She'd get a glowering look and once said in a snobby voice, "You've studied a TON today." :um (She's also talked about other "overachievers" in a resentful tone on more than one occasion.)

She also talks about her other friends behind their backs, so I have no doubt she does that to me at times. But that's another story...

I've already asked the RA about switching out, but they'd have to pair me up with another random roommate and I don't want to risk rooming with a complete stranger. Also, the roommie and I are supposedly friends but... Idk. Am I overanalyzing this thing?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

... And she's your friend? I don't think she is, she sounds like a princess. I would definitely switch out, you may end up with someone like you, but you may end up with someone great.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 14, 2012)

I had a roommate like that. I don't know what her problem was with me but I think it stemmed from her trying to be talkative with me at the beginning, but I was going through some depression then and she just thought I was being quiet and mean yet I'm not (mean).

So she did a complete 180 and started literally bullying me psychologically. She was so catty when correcting me about every little thing, like where to put the utensils in the kitchen, my veges were smelling (they were onions!) etc.

Then one time I spilt a drink on the countertop (okay I knocked over a whole bottle of Coke lol) and she shook her head at me as if I were retarded.

She really made me feel like crap. She was a real show off too. And in the end, I ended up giving her my 90s cd player/speakers(emotional attachment on my part) that she had been eyeing, just to make sure there were no hard feelings between us. She smiled and hugged me in such a fake way and didn't give me anything in return of course.

I hope to never meet her again as she made me feel so conscious about myself. I don't think there's anyone else I've ever had a problem with in uni.


----------



## froyo (Oct 24, 2012)

So yeah, new semester and it's gotten worse. I'm really pissed off; if that's her personality, whatever, she needs to realize she needs to act civil if we're going to share a room.

Anyone have advice? It's too late to switch out. I can either continue the fake cheeriness and continue to make up for her lack of responsiveness, or I can play the cards right back and remain dead silent/ignore her. Thing is the second option brings lots of awkwardness.


----------

